# gravel turning yellow?`



## paisley_tele (Oct 29, 2006)

some of my white stones are turning yellow. and something is growing on the front of the tank. how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.:wave:

That is probably diatoms or brown algae. How much lighting do you have? It can be brought in if your tank is dimly-litted. I had that when my tanks were not given enough lighting.:roll:


----------



## paisley_tele (Oct 29, 2006)

ya i only have a under cabinet foresnct light .


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

paisley_tele said:


> ya i only have a under cabinet foresnct light .


What's the size of your tank and how many wattage does your light have?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Yellowing gravel, I have only seen this in a tank that I used ammonia rocks in and they turned yellow when the rocks were unable to absorb any more. Wipe your finger across the stuff and tell us if it comes off easily and if it has a strong odor to it. If it does then most likely diatoms and lighitng will help, as the tank agaes it will also help as the film develops on the glass and the diatoms lose their food source.


----------

